
Sam Chang’s Budget Hotel Empire in New York City  - peter123
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/10/04/nyregion/04chang.html?_r=1
======
terpua
One page:
[http://www.nytimes.com/2009/10/04/nyregion/04chang.html?page...](http://www.nytimes.com/2009/10/04/nyregion/04chang.html?pagewanted=print)

------
petercooper
$200 a night is "budget" in NYC? Jeez, that makes even _London_ look cheap!

